# Idea for a breakfast fatty



## cameron8645 (Oct 31, 2016)

For Thanksgiving with my dad and stepmom, we go away and while they take care of the main dinner, the kids take care of breakfast. There will be 10 total, 2 of those under 2.

First one is a standard breakfast fatty, eggs cheese and taters. Some are food sheltered, some by choice and some by chance. Food for all kind of thing. 

Second one is my thought. I've seen the blueberry pancakes fatty. What about a Cinnamon bun fatty? I can't bake so would probably be off the shelf Cinnamon buns. Also curious of how to cook with the icing, or a put on afterwards. 

What does SMF think?


----------



## sky monkey (Oct 31, 2016)

I think the icing would have to definitely go on after.  I've been thinking of trying to get some kind of biscuit dough in there so it would cook up and contrast the sausage and bacon flavors.  Not sure if it would rise enough inside or rise too much and blow my fatty apart, lol.


----------



## tardissmoker (Oct 31, 2016)

There is something to be said for a trial run. Don't tell my wife, she likes to try new things on guests. So far, she's batting .940. Sad that one of the .060 was my boss. Good thing his wife liked the effort!

It could be a new SMF recipe. Hard to do. Go for it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2016)

The dough shouldn't be inside.

If you don't wan't to use any ingredients other than sausage & dough, that's fine.

Or if you can, use bacon or eggs. Make the fattie with what you are allowed to use.

Smoke it & then wrap the dough around it & bake it in the oven, when done drizzle the frosting on top.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2016)

With the blueberry muffin fatty the muffin portion is cooked and then broken up into pieces and rolled in the fatty. You could probably do the same with cinnamon rolls. If you decide to go that route you probably will want to use a fatty piston for your filling.

I'm not a sweet fan so neither option sounds appealing to me. I like to put whatever I'd use in an omelette into breakfast fatties! Here's a couple creative ones:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244361/sunrise-breakfast-fatty-w-q-view-money-shot

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130204/the-ultimate-breakfast-fatty

The best fatty ever!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## jmo601 (Nov 20, 2016)

I've seen your Loco several times on here.  Is the gravy just plan brown gravy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2016)

JMo601 said:


> I've seen your Loco several times on here.  Is the gravy just plan brown gravy?



Yes just good ol plain brown gravy.


----------



## sauced (Nov 21, 2016)

I have done a breakfast fatty using breakfast sausage flavored with some maple syrup and for the filling, I used blueberry waffles (ego brand) that I just sliced up and placed on the meat. Rolled it up, wrapped in bacon and smoked with some maple wood. After slicing it, drizzled some maple syrup on the slice. Delicious!!!


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thats cool.

I was thinking of doing a breakfast one as well.

I was thinking roll out the pan sausage and add scrambled eggs, onions and some jap's.

Kinda like breakfast anytime of the day.


----------

